#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  И снова здравствуйте

## Андрей Волков

Для всех заинтересовавшихся моим квази-историческим рассказом о жизни Готамы, написал еще две главы:

История возникновения Буддизма, ч.24 — Последние сомненияИстория возникновения Буддизма, ч. 25 — Путь

Для удобства тех, кто читает впервые, начало истории тут.

Наученый опытом, на _публичный_ троллинг типа "КГ/АМ" отвечать не буду (хотите говносрача -- пишите в личку, попробую помочь). Конструктивная критика и вежливые вопросы по моей интерпретации тех или иных положений Учения приветствуются.

----------

Averin (03.02.2013), Yoshka (03.02.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Конструктивная критика


Не знаю, насколько это покажется конструктивным, но даже не затрагивая художественный замысел или тем более претензию на научность или что еще более нелепо - на некую духовную ценность, так вот, сам слог письма, на мой субъективный взгляд - абсолютно безобразен, т.е. по стилю как бы написан для учеников младшей школы, но вместе с тем густо замешан лексиконом больше характерным для "малиновых пиджаков" 90-ых и это сразу бросается в глаза. Нет, есть конечно авторы, для которых такое "простецкое" изложение обычно, ну вот как Экзюпери или басни Крылова, к примеру. Но там все на месте и как-то гармонично и естественно, т.е. ум не спотыкается на этом. В общем стиль как бы "не очень", надо или словечки подбирать осторожнее или тогда уж их для соотвествующей и узкой аудитории, наоборот добавить поболее... Сори, конечно.

----------

Буль (03.02.2013), Жека (05.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

Я немного "поконструктивлю", если позволите:




> Проанализировав свою точку зрения _как в научной лаборатории. Не лучше ли: "обдумав произошедшее"?_, Готама идентифицировал _Проще-то нельзя сказать? Ну, например, "осознал"?_ две неправильные _"неправильные" -- это, всё-таки, результат какой-то оценки. Может быть, "неверные"?_ предпосылки. Во-первых, он наивно _как-то пренебрежительно?_ думал _думание -- это процесс, а процесс не может быть оценен до его завершения. Тут более уместным было бы слово "(пред)полагал"_, что если его Пробуждение _почему с большой буквы?_ истинное _наверное, "истинно"?_, то люди примут его Открытие _почему с большой буквы?_ на ура _вульгаризм!_, _зачем здесь запятая?_ и легко увидят смысл объяснений _чьих? каких? о чём?_; и наоборот, раз _раз уж?_ люди не понимают _чего?_ и агрессивно _а если не агрессивно, то что это меняет?_ отстаивают свои предрассудки, значит с его Пробуждением что-то не так _а, может быть, с людьми что-то не так?_. Во-вторых, он ошибочно верил _кто решил, что это ошибочно?_, что Пробужденный никогда не испытывает эмоций, а испытывающий эмоции, соответственно _что соответственно чему?_ — не пробужден.


Далее в том же духе. 

Поверьте, то, что Вы пишете, очень сложно читать, и, соответственно, понимать изложенное. Хотел бы Вам посоветовать предварительно прочитать какое-нибудь руководство о написании литературных произведений, благо таких сейчас немало.

----------

Eugeny (03.02.2013), Дмитрий С (03.02.2013), Жека (05.02.2013), Кузьмич (03.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Yoshka

> Конструктивная критика и вежливые вопросы по моей интерпретации тех или иных положений Учения приветствуются.


Андрей, на вкус и цвет, как известно, все фломастеры разные. По-мне так слог и Вас легкий, ошибки можно, нужно и возможно исправить, а такая популяризация небезынтересна, так как порождает больше вопросов чем ответов. Так что дерзайте, но помните, что гон на Дхарму в любом случае не приветствуется  :Smilie: 

Единственное, что могу добавить, так это то, что мне совсем не понятно как листать страницы назад. Площадка ЖЖ по-моему удобнее, да и возможность оставлять предметные комментарии под каждой станицей является более ценной, чем общие комментарии на форуме.

P.S. Про Деда Мороза доставило  :Kiss:

----------


## Андрей Волков

Отвечу сразу нескольким респондентам:

По поводу "научности". Нет, это "произведение" не претендует на научность. Об этом еще в первом абзаце первого поста сказано. Может, подсветить красным?  :Wink:  Серьезно, для научного произведения нужно проверять цитаты, указывать ссылки на источники, вообще не делать никаких необоснованых заявлений. Хотя почти весь рассказ основан на реальных источниках (сутрах, комментариях, исторических исследований) -- т.е. можно было бы из того же материала сделать ученую монографию, но это заняло бы гораздо больше времени и усилий, и автор не считает себя достаточно компетентным для такого серьезного начинания.

По поводу просторечивости. В начале это писалось для себя. Какой лексикон я использую в быту, как я говорю на кухне с женой, на работе с коллегами -- так и пишу. Кому то это покажется унизительным, а для меня это гораздо честнее, чем пытаться выдавить из себя что-то высокопарно-возвышеное. В этом смысле, я стараюсь идти стопами Догена и Миларепы. Кроме того, просторечивый стиль призван защитить произведение от нападок которым могла бы быть подвергнута более серьезная научная работа.

Насчет косноязычия, запятых, орфографических ошибок. В школе я неплохо писал сочинения. С тех прошло двадцать лет, и за все это время я почти ничего не писал. Конечно, издать "такое" в виде книги, или даже серии журнальных статей, я бы не осмелился. Но опубликовать на собственном блоге, и кинуть ссылку на форум, почему бы и нет? Даже если с ошибками. По той же причине я не иду в ЖЖ -- там требования к стилю и, в целом, к уровню интелектуальности, гораздо выше того уровня, на котором я себя чуствую комфортно.

По поводу "гона на Дхарму", понимаю, моя интерпретация достаточно дерзка и нестандартна. Кому-то это может показаться оскорбительным, в таком случае заранее прошу прощения. Моей целью не было кого-то или что-то высмеять. Наоборот, автор считает себя серьезным и последовательным учеником Будды, а его интерпретация отражает его, верное или ошибочное, понимание.

----------

Ho Shim (04.02.2013), Буль (03.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Наученый опытом, на _публичный_ троллинг типа "КГ/АМ" отвечать не буду (хотите говносрача -- пишите в личку, попробую помочь). Конструктивная критика и вежливые вопросы по моей интерпретации тех или иных положений Учения приветствуются.


Ваше Величество, простите за говносрач, но почему вы нас насилуете новыми темами вроде этой? Вы придаете своим литературным изыскам Дхармическую ценность - наравне с коренными текстами и источниками?Да еще так высокомерно уверены в ценности Вашей писанины?

Почему Вы каждый раз открываете *новую тему*? Нельзя в старой все эти вещи писать?

----------

Аурум (03.02.2013), Кузьмич (04.02.2013), Нико (03.02.2013), Сергей Ч (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

Андрей, поясните, пожалуйста, для кого Вы пишете своё произведение?

----------

Нико (03.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Сергей Ч (03.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> (хотите говносрача -- пишите в личку, попробую помочь).


Жесткачььь. 



> Конструктивная критика и вежливые вопросы по моей интерпретации тех или иных положений Учения приветствуются.


А, именно вежливые вопросы только приветствуются? )))

----------


## Нико

> Какой лексикон я использую в быту, как я говорю на кухне с женой, на работе с коллегами -- так и пишу.


Чукча не читатель, чукча - писатель. 




> В этом смысле, я стараюсь идти стопами Догена и Миларепы.


Вы когда-нибудь читали Миларепу? 



> Кроме того, просторечивый стиль призван защитить произведение от нападок которым могла бы быть подвергнута более серьезная научная работа.


Неужели? 




> Насчет косноязычия, запятых, орфографических ошибок. В школе я неплохо писал сочинения. С тех прошло двадцать лет, и за все это время я почти ничего не писал. Конечно, издать "такое" в виде книги, или даже серии журнальных статей, я бы не осмелился. Но опубликовать на собственном блоге, и кинуть ссылку на форум, почему бы и нет? Даже если с ошибками. По той же причине я не иду в ЖЖ -- там требования к стилю и, в целом, к уровню интелектуальности, гораздо выше того уровня, на котором я себя чуствую комфортно.


А на БФ нет требований к уровню интеллектуальности разве?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Есть более менее научное исследование, в котором показывается мифичность официальной биографии Будды "Будда. История и легенды" Эдварда Томаса.

А к автору один вопрос: почему не раскрыта тема Вед и Упанишад? Ведь Будда по сути лишь систематизировал и изложил на свой лад идеи, которые уже существовали до него. Непосредственными нововедениями были лишь философская идея о анатмане и создание религиозно-социального института (сангхи).

----------


## Нико

> Ведь Будда по сути лишь систематизировал и изложил на свой лад идеи, которые уже существовали до него.


Т.е. Будда был последователем индуизма? У меня дежа вю какое-то.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Т.е. Будда был последователем индуизма? У меня дежа вю какое-то.


Ну это смотря что вы понимаете под индуизмом? Он несомненно практиковал йогические системы, которые сегодня были бы названы индуистскими. Многие понятия, включенные им в свое учение, уже существовали: карма, сансара, мокша (нирвана), перерождения, дукха, анитья, ахимса и т.д. Существовали также все практики по развитию осознанности (сати) и сосредоточения (самадхи), которые используются в буддизме. Практиковались непричинение вреда живым существам, не совершение не благого, контроль речи и ума. И у Сиддхартхи Гаутамы были учителя, которые его этому учили. 
Будда же, начав учить, все это систематизировал по своему, как делали многие другие учителя, реформирующие старое и предлагающие новые идеи. Его учение отличалось от уже существовавших, именно философской идеей о отсутствии атмана и созданием религиозно-социального института (сангхи), которая сыграла не последнюю роль в успешном распространении буддизма и его сохранении.

----------


## Аурум

Ну хочет автор самоутвердится, хочет славы, известности, внимания. С кем не бывает?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Он только рад новым сообщениям в его темах, ведь это же внимание к его персоне и его произведению которое ему так нужно.

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Ну хочет автор самоутвердится, хочет славы, известности, внимания. С кем не бывает? 
> Он только рад новым сообщениям в его темах, ведь это же внимание к его персоне и его произведению которое ему так нужно.


Разве плохо что человек что-то пишет? Разве кому-то от этого хуже?

----------

Averin (03.02.2013), Bob (03.02.2013), Аурум (03.02.2013), Леонид Ш (03.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> созданием религиозно-социального института (сангхи), которая сыграла не последнюю роль в успешном распространении буддизма и его сохранении.


Религиозно-социальные институты в Индии времён Будды существовали уже много веков.
И сангха Будды внешне мало чем отличалась от сангхи какого-нибудь брахмана. Разница была лишь в том, что Будда игнорировал при принятии в послушники деление на варны (и касты). Да и в этом он был далеко не уникален.
И очевидная роль сангхи как средства сохранения наследия учителя была давно известна в Индии.

Так что, объективно, во времена Будды в деятельности каждого учителя можно выделить три драгоценности: сам учитель, его учение и его последователи. В том числе посвящённые через ритуал и принявшие те или иные обеты, согласно их учению.

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Есть более менее научное исследование, в котором показывается мифичность официальной биографии Будды "Будда. История и легенды" Эдварда Томаса.
> 
> А к автору один вопрос: почему не раскрыта тема Вед и Упанишад? Ведь Будда по сути лишь систематизировал и изложил на свой лад идеи, которые уже существовали до него. Непосредственными нововедениями были лишь философская идея о анатмане и создание религиозно-социального института (сангхи).


Книгу Эдварда Томаса (написаную, кстати в далеком 1920м году) я читал и использовал при написании своей работы. Главным вдохновлением была "Confession of a Buddhist Atheist" by Stephen Batchelor (2010го года -- на русском наверное еще не издана). Другими источниками были глубокоуважаемый "Dictionary of Pali Proper Names" и конечно сутры: Мажхиму Никайю и Самьюта Никайю повезло прочесть полностью, плюс по мелочам: Вопросы Милинды, и куча всяких легенд и комментариев. Отвечая на один из вопросов, да "Сто тысяч песен Миларепы" полностью прочитал. Перечислять многие остальные книги по философии Буддизма было бы хвастовством. Что еще можно сказать об источниках. Ранняя история древней Индии почти полностью взята из Википедии. Карты рисовал сам в Inkscape.

На преемственность санкхьи и джайянизма я намекнул в 10ой части - Учителя Будды. Тема, конечно, обширная, в трех абзацах не раскроешь, да я и не пытался. Хотелось в кратце схватить основные моменты. Вообще, моя мечта, если получится, дописать до конца и потом сесть и переписать заново, с чувством, с толком, с расстановкой.

Новую тему открыл, потому что предыдущая закрыта, а открыть ее снова форум-софтина не позволяет.

P.S. Оказывается, книга Стивена Бэчелора вышла по русски, называется она почему-то "Что такое буддизм? Как жить по принципам Будды." и обсуждали ее на этом форуме здесь и тут

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Разве плохо что человек что-то пишет? Разве кому-то от этого хуже?


Это, кстати, не такой легкий вопрос, как кажется. Я много думал об этом, прежде чем опубликовать свою писанину на публичном Буддийском форуме. Первое правило Бодхисаттвы -- не навреди. Вот я и думал, а не наврежу ли я Дхарме, разрушая чьи-то иллюзии? Ведь по этим иллюзиям, как по ступенькам, люди и шагают к Пробуждению. На самом деле, и Махаянские авторы, и сам Будда (особенно в Аннгутара Никайе) постоянно напоминают -- будьте осторожны с интерпретациями! Люди очень склоны трактовать выражения однобоко. Поэтому, делая какое-то плохо сконструированное заявление, вы не только не поможете, но даже навредите Дхарме, отвратив от нее людей, или сбив их с толку. На любом человеке трактующем Учение -- ответственность невероятная, думаете я не понимаю ))

Несмотря на все эти сомнения, и хорошенько взвесив все "за" и "против", я решил (может верно, может нет), что все наивно-романтическое отношение к Буддизму ставшее популярным в последнее время, гораздо опаснее, чем мои, возможно неаккуратные, попытки вернуть Буддизму его прежний, практичный и реалистичный дух. Иначе эти страдания в поисках мифического "Просветления" будут продолжаться еще не одну жизнь.

----------

AndyZ (04.02.2013), Буль (03.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Разве плохо что человек что-то пишет? Разве кому-то от этого хуже?


Нет, это замечательно. Выше просто был ответ *Пеме Дролкар*. Внимание автору очень нужно, ведь он видит обратную связь, отзывы. Это, думаю, его стимулирует к новым поискам донести свои мысли до читателей.
Автору желаю успехов в нелёгком деле завоевания признания литературного таланта!

----------

Буль (03.02.2013)

----------


## Yoshka

> По поводу "гона на Дхарму", понимаю, моя интерпретация достаточно дерзка и нестандартна. Кому-то это может показаться оскорбительным, в таком случае заранее прошу прощения. Моей целью не было кого-то или что-то высмеять. Наоборот, автор считает себя серьезным и последовательным учеником Будды, а его интерпретация отражает его, верное или ошибочное, понимание.


Под гоном на Дхарму я имел в виду кармические последствия, а не опасения за чувства верующих. Дерзайте, Андрей. После того, как российский буддизм пережил Блаватскую, ему сам Кураев не сташен  :Smilie: Так что вреда для от Вашего изложения, тем более не претендующего ни на что кроме внимания ИМХО не будет. А вот пользу я здесь усматриваю.

P.S. По поводу требования к стилю и, в целом, к уровню интелектуальности, в ЖЖ - спасибо, поржал  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Меня любые литературные попытки устраивают. Но не все свои литературные попытки наверно есть смысл выкладывать на всеобозрение. И, вообще-то, как меня учили - обычно пишут произведение целиком, а потом его выставляют для прочтения.

Хотелось бы извлечь из этого труда либо художественную пользу, либо буддийскую. Пока не извлекла. У меня есть список буддийских коренных текстов, которые надо освоить.....

----------

Сергей Ч (03.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я много думал об этом, прежде чем опубликовать свою писанину на публичном Буддийском форуме. Первое правило Бодхисаттвы -- не навреди. Вот я и думал, а не наврежу ли я Дхарме, разрушая чьи-то иллюзии? Ведь по этим иллюзиям, как по ступенькам, люди и шагают к Пробуждению.


На основании чего Вы считаете, что у Вас меньше иллюзий чем у других людей? 
Да и как Вы можете разрушить чьи-то иллюзи, если Вы сами говорите, что данная "писанина" основана на собственных иллюзиях относительно того как оно наверное было? ))

p.s. А вообще сей труд похож на очередную попытку срыва покровов от христианского миссионера, беспокоящегося за души потенциальной паствы.  :Wink:

----------

Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну это смотря что вы понимаете под индуизмом? Он несомненно практиковал йогические системы, которые сегодня были бы названы индуистскими. Многие понятия, включенные им в свое учение, уже существовали: карма, сансара, мокша (нирвана), перерождения, дукха, анитья, ахимса и т.д. Существовали также все практики по развитию осознанности (сати) и сосредоточения (самадхи), которые используются в буддизме. Практиковались непричинение вреда живым существам, не совершение не благого, контроль речи и ума. И у Сиддхартхи Гаутамы были учителя, которые его этому учили. 
> Будда же, начав учить, все это систематизировал по своему, как делали многие другие учителя, реформирующие старое и предлагающие новые идеи. Его учение отличалось от уже существовавших, именно философской идеей о отсутствии атмана и созданием религиозно-социального института (сангхи), которая сыграла не последнюю роль в успешном распространении буддизма и его сохранении.


Хорошо, тогда контраргумент. Будда был Нирманакаей, которая пришла в сей мир для дарования именно буддийского учения? После Кашьяпы? Или просто был последователем индуизма, который переиначил идеи сей религии?

----------


## Германн

> Хорошо, тогда контраргумент. Будда был Нирманакаей, которая пришла в сей мир для дарования именно буддийского учения? После Кашьяпы? Или просто был последователем индуизма, который переиначил идеи сей религии?


А мне понравились слова Леонида: "Его учение отличалось от уже существовавших, именно философской идеей о отсутствии атмана".

----------


## Андрей Волков

> ...на основании чего...меньше иллюзий чем...


Любой субъективный феномен, любая концепция, любая дхарма (с маленькой буквы), любой мем, и даже любой воспринимаемый объект -- это иллюзия. Иллюзия это то, что существует виртуально (=кажется), что не обладает самостью -- внутренним, независимым ни от чего существованием.

Например, есть ли в воде некий скрытый компонент, делающий ее водой? Нет -- вода состоит из атомов водорода и кислорода. Есть ли в человеке некий живой агент принимающий решения? Нет -- человек это продукт генетической и культурной революции, самореплицирующая коллекция белков, составляющих ткани и органы, в том числе такой орган как мозг. Есть ли единое учение которое мы можем назвать Буддизмом -- нет, это тоже иллюзия, Буддизм это общее название для огромной коллекции различных верований, практик, философий и учений, и так далее.

Разбираешь такую игрушку, а внутри -- пустота. )

Насчет основания, все что человек делает и думает, он делает на том же основании, на котором растут деревья, плывут облака и поют птицы, не так ли? ))

----------


## Вантус

> Хорошо, тогда контраргумент. Будда был Нирманакаей, которая пришла в сей мир для дарования именно буддийского учения? После Кашьяпы? Или просто был последователем индуизма, который переиначил идеи сей религии?


Вам же уже все объяснили. Зачем переспрашивать? Нирманакаи тоже приходят в соответствии с причинами и условиями, а не как-то волшебно. Не было бы условий - популярности идей, изложенных теперь в Упанишадах и всяких аскетов, ищущих мокши, не было бы и никакого буддизма и никакие нирманакаи не смогли бы ничего предпринять.

----------

Андрей Волков (04.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (05.02.2013), Дубинин (04.02.2013), Ондрий (04.02.2013), Ритл (06.02.2013)

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Поверьте, то, что Вы пишете, очень сложно читать, и, соответственно, понимать изложенное.


Вы бы начали _с начала_, тогда бы и понятнее было. Нет, правда, без обид: начал с 25ой главы и жалуется, что книга непонятно написана, чудак-человек )))

----------


## Chikara

Андрей Волков, напишите пожалуйста в 2-х словах свое понимание учения.

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вам же уже все объяснили. Зачем переспрашивать? Нирманакаи тоже приходят в соответствии с причинами и условиями, а не как-то волшебно. Не было бы условий - популярности идей, изложенных теперь в Упанишадах и всяких аскетов, ищущих мокши, не было бы и никакого буддизма и никакие нирманакаи не смогли бы ничего предпринять.


Извините за навязчивость, но зачем нирманакаи будды в этом мире нужны, если уже есть Упанишады и всякие индуистские аскеты, ищущие мокши?

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Андрей Волков, напишите пожалуйста в 2-х словах свое понимание учения.


Пожалуйста:

"Мое понимание"

----------

Sadhak (04.02.2013), Yoshka (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Извините за навязчивость, но зачем нирманакаи будды в этом мире нужны, если уже есть Упанишады и всякие индуистские аскеты, ищущие мокши?


А зачем нужны строители, если у вас и так уже есть груда кирпичей и цемента? Так и Будды делают из наличного материала (уже наличных концепций дхармы, мокши, аскетизма, отречения и т.п.) свое учение. Без материала они б этого не смогли бы сделать. Поэтому, я думаю, все Будды рождаются в Индии, где уже есть материал, а не в других местах.

----------

Джнянаваджра (05.02.2013), Ритл (06.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

> все Будды рождаются в Индии, где уже есть материал, а не в других местах.


Буддами не рождаются, буддами становятся...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Yoshka (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013), Нико (04.02.2013), Ритл (06.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ]А зачем нужны строители, если у вас и так уже есть груда кирпичей и цемента? Так и Будды делают из наличного материала (уже наличных концепций дхармы, мокши, аскетизма, отречения и т.п.) свое учение. Без материала они б этого не смогли бы сделать. Поэтому, я думаю, все Будды рождаются в Индии, где уже есть материал, а не в других местах.


Кажется, Лумбини -- это территория Непала была?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Буддами не рождаются, буддами становятся...


Дорогой Бао, позвольте примирить все школы. Буддами рождаются (дзен, напр. Банкей), и Буддами становятся (Тхеравада). А в сущности, какая разница?  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Те, кто родились, те стали. Те, кто стали, уже были такими, тока об этом не знали  :Wink: .

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Кажется, Лумбини -- это территория Непала была?


Не была. С середины 19 в. стала.

----------


## Нико

> Не была. С середины 19 в. стала.


Ну там как бы серединка на половинку, насколько из книги Суниты Двиведи следует. До сих пор воюют. )

----------


## Вантус

> Дорогой Бао, позвольте примирить все школы. Буддами рождаются (дзен, напр. Банкей), и Буддами становятся (Тхеравада). А в сущности, какая разница?  
> 
> Те, кто родились, те стали. Те, кто стали, уже были такими, тока об этом не знали .


Самьяксамбуддами только рождаются. Нельзя внезапно стать самьяксамбуддой, особенно в тхераваде. У будды есть от рождения 32 больших и 80 малых признаков, его рождение сопровождается знамениями и т.п.




> Ну там как бы серединка на половинку, насколько из книги Суниты Двиведи следует. До сих пор воюют. )


А Непал тогда разве был?

----------

Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А Непал тогда разве был?


Был. Погуглите.

----------


## Вантус

> Был. Погуглите.


Ну-ну:

----------


## Нико

Ну-ну. Майядеви родила своего сына в местечке "Лумбини-витика" . "Заболоченная местность у подножий гор на границе Индии и Непала".

----------


## Вантус

> Ну-ну. Майядеви родила своего сына в местечке "Лумбини-витика" . "Заболоченная местность у подножий гор на границе Индии и Непала".


Так это теперь она на границе. А тогда, когда и Непала-то не было, а были Кошала, Малла и Вриджджи?

----------

Джнянаваджра (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так это теперь она на границе. А тогда, когда и Непала-то не было, а были Кошала, Малла и Вриджджи?


Это всё были царства, которые потом разделились. Потому вопрос спорный до сих пор, и историки, и археологи спорят. Что тут о нас уже говорить.

----------


## Андрей Волков

> Ну-ну. Майядеви родила своего сына в местечке "Лумбини-витика" . "Заболоченная местность у подножий гор на границе Индии и Непала".


Обо всем этом, и о многом другом, вы можете узнать из моего сказочного повествования  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Обо всем этом, и о многом другом, вы можете узнать из моего сказочного повествования


А оно мне надо? :Mad:

----------

Буль (04.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

"Раз гора не идет ко мне,значится, надо её возглавить!"(с) :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (05.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Люди очень склоны трактовать выражения однобоко. Поэтому, делая какое-то плохо сконструированное заявление, вы не только не поможете, но даже навредите Дхарме, отвратив от нее людей


Надо же! А всего несколькими сообщениями выше Вы заявляли следующее:




> Какой лексикон я использую в быту, как я говорю на кухне с женой, на работе с коллегами -- так и пишу. Кому то это покажется унизительным, а для меня это гораздо честнее, чем пытаться выдавить из себя что-то высокопарно-возвышеное.


Как понимать эти Ваши сентенции вкупе?

----------

Нико (05.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Андрей Волков

> А оно мне надо?


Нико, судя по тому, что у тебя уже 8707 постов на этом форуме с 2002го года -- похоже да, тебе это _очень_ надо.

----------


## Нико

> ]Нико, судя по тому, что у тебя уже 8707 постов на этом форуме с 2002го года -- похоже да, тебе это _очень_ надо.


Жаль, на форуме нет статистики о количестве "сказочных повествований", которые я прочла с 2002 года. )

----------

Содпа Т (06.02.2013), Тао (05.02.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

По-моему, на вагине темку можно и прикрыть. 

Ссылка на труды топикстартера есть в его первом сообщении, кто хочет пусть читает и переписывается лично.

Топикстартеру еще раз о языке повествования. 

Слышал, что от полноты сердца говорят уста (у пророков) и иногда жгут сердца людей. У некоторых полнота сердца выражается ненормативной лексикой. Кто ценит эту честность? Изыскания в области истории канонических текстов показывают, что их авторы часто были специально подготовлены в области языка. В бульнике авторского гения пока чрезвычайно трудно разглядеть алмаз, нужна длительная очистка от внутреннего говносрача, чтобы честное сердце не полнилось ненормативной лексикой.

----------

Буль (05.02.2013), Ритл (05.02.2013), Сергей Ч (05.02.2013), Фил (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> нужна длительная очистка от внутреннего говносрача, чтобы честное сердце не полнилось ненормативной лексикой.


Ну вот, Вы же сами и повторяете чужие ненормативные слова. Я, когда училась в Инъязе, от кого-то слышала, что есть профессорша-женщина одна, лингвист, спец по русскому мату. Аж всю Россию-матушку объездила в поисках "ненормативной лексики". А смысл?????

----------


## Буль

> Я, когда училась в Инъязе, от кого-то слышала, что есть профессорша-женщина одна, лингвист, спец по русскому мату. Аж всю Россию-матушку объездила в поисках "ненормативной лексики". А смысл?????


Вам надо было тогда у неё спросить  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Вам надо было тогда у неё спросить


Не удалось познакомиться. (

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот, Вы же сами и повторяете чужие ненормативные слова. Я, когда училась в Инъязе, от кого-то слышала, что есть профессорша-женщина одна, лингвист, спец по русскому мату. Аж всю Россию-матушку объездила в поисках "ненормативной лексики". А смысл?????


Одним из первых исследователей русского мата является Т. В. Ахметова, которая в шестидесятые годы защитила по этой теме кандидатскую диссертацию, которая сразу же после защиты была отправлена в спецхранилище Ленинской библиотеки и выдавалась только по специальному разрешению органов. В семидесятые годы она по этой же теме защитила докторскую диссертацию. В 1996 году она выпустила книгу "Русский мат. Толковый словарь". 1996 г.

В общем, работа у неё такая: собирать и исследовать т.н. обсценную лексику, являющуюся неотторжимой : ) частью великого и могучего...
Она ведь филолог, ныне -- д-р филол. наук, профессор.

----------

Ритл (06.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Одним из первых исследователей русского мата является Т. В. Ахметова, которая в шестидесятые годы защитила по этой теме кандидатскую диссертацию, которая сразу же после защиты была отправлена в спецхранилище Ленинской библиотеки и выдавалась только по специальному разрешению органов. В семидесятые годы она по этой же теме защитила докторскую диссертацию. В 1996 году она выпустила книгу "Русский мат. Толковый словарь". 1996 г.
> 
> В общем, работа у неё такая: собирать и исследовать т.н. обсценную лексику, являющуюся неотторжимой : ) частью великого и могучего...
> Она ведь филолог, ныне -- д-р филол. наук, профессор.


Точно, она!!!! Она ещё жива?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Точно, она!!!! Она ещё жива?


Не знаю. : )

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю. : )


(. А словарь-то в сети есть? А то "русскому мату не обучен". (

----------


## Юй Кан

> (. А словарь-то в сети есть? А то "русскому мату не обучен". (


Нико, это -- сами: имя автора и выходные данные есть. Не сутра, чай... : )

----------


## Нико

> Нико, это -- сами: имя автора и выходные данные есть. Не сутра, чай... : )


Да мне не надо особо. ) Основные выходные данные знаю. )

----------


## Андрей Волков

> По-моему, на вагине темку можно и прикрыть.


Золотые слова!

----------

